# "Carryable"  Daggers



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a double-edged knife knife that is compact enough for everyday carry that comes with with a good sheath for that.  Where I live, it's perfectly legal btw.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## gardawamtu (Sep 28, 2006)

Try this:
http://www.coldsteel.com/countertac.html
http://www.coldsteel.com/13d1.html


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Didn't realize CS was making those.  Not a bad looking little knife.  Good price too.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2006)

Here are some other cold steel links:
http://www.coldsteel.com/braveheart.html
http://www.coldsteel.com/nise.html

The braveheart is probably just the right size for concealment and 
long enough for serious damage.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38197


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 28, 2006)

is there a federal law or just state laws on carrying a double edged knife


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 29, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> is there a federal law or just state laws on carrying a double edged knife



If I'm not mistaken, each state has its own laws about carrying blades.  And some of these laws look a *little* convoluted:

http://www.thebladeshop.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=17

http://www.thefiringline.com/library/blades/knifelaws.html

http://www.donath.org/Rants/StateKnifeLaws/


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 29, 2006)

Here in Indiana, you can pretty much carry anything.

It can't be a "switchblade" or "shoot" the blade.

There aren't even any restrictions on blade length at the state level, though some municipalities have restrictions on that.  But not where I'm at.

Jeff


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 29, 2006)

CRKT A.G. RUSSEL STING

http://www.crkt.com/sting.html


----------



## Blindside (Sep 29, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> is there a federal law or just state laws on carrying a double edged knife


 
State or municipal laws address this, there is no federal ordinance.  In Wyoming, double edged is legal and there is no length restriction, I just can't carry it concealed.Lamont


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 29, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> CRKT A.G. RUSSEL STING
> 
> http://www.crkt.com/sting.html


Thanks.  I remember seeing some of the originals of those, but didn't realize that CRKT was making them now.

Jeff


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 30, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38197


 
There are a lot of great double edge knives out there, but I would like to throw in an endorsement for the Camillus Boot knife that kenpotex has for sale.

I already have one and I am really happy with it, otherwise I would have bought it myself. For $25 plus shipping you've got nothing to lose, and it's the best deal right now for a decent double edge boot knife.

Plus, I will say as I bought that Ti-lite from Matt (which I am very happy with, btw  ) that he'll ship it to you right away and that it'll be in great condition.

So, that is my recommendation. :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words (and the extra advertising) Paul


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 30, 2006)

Tomorrow I'll be someplace where I'll be able to handle that same boot knife.  I'll be making my decision then about it.

Jeff


----------



## Shovel Hook (Oct 8, 2006)

I have always liked the look of the SOG Pentagon, and the one edge plain, other serrated, for versatility in everyday tasks. It was designed from the start for low profile carry; like a modern day Sgian Dubh. Not sure about the lack of hilt. Great for carry, but even with the texturing looks like it could cut you if sticking something hard enough. 
My favorite dagger is the CS Tai Pan. These two would make a great pair.


----------

